# Is rollitup.org safe?



## bigDAWG (May 25, 2009)

I mean it has ran through my head a couple times. Even though everything I say on here is fake/pretend and is just stuff i found on the internet, can the feds like get your IP adress and hunt you down if they wanted to? They make think what i'm saying is true... Im not too paranoid but I was very hesitant to start an account here..


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Freedom Of Speech Bud. Even Pertaining To Illegal Activity.


----------



## Boneman (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to RIU 

Dont be skureed


----------



## smokedogg63 (May 25, 2009)

Welcome To Riu Enjoy Learning And Making New Friends Nothing Wrong With That.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

You Guys Crack Me Up.


----------



## GrowTech (May 25, 2009)

Rollitup Is Very Safe To Use So Dont Worry About Everything As Long As We Have Free Speech So Dont Trip Buddy We're All Gonna Be Alright!


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 25, 2009)

i kinda was suspicious at first too but then i thought to myself, "you live in CA and have your medical license" hahaha  

nice bike btw its funny how people think stand up wheelies are harder but they are actually easier because you can see over the gas tank


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Unless You Say You Make Methamphetamine Or MDMA Or LSD And Give Specifics.


----------



## bigDAWG (May 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone lol. I was never really too weorried. Just a question a was curious as to if it was even possible in way..
BTW, How do I give rep??



LiEBE420 said:


> i kinda was suspicious at first too but then i thought to myself, "you live in CA and have your medical license" hahaha
> 
> nice bike btw its funny how people think stand up wheelies are harder but they are actually easier because you can see over the gas tank


Haha same thing I thought to myself. Nice 636. I had on 03 zx6r stunted out not too long ago. Very nice easy to ride bike. But I needed some quick cash and had to sell.  

Ride safe! Thanks for the rep. Im trying to figure out how to share the love!!




Ganjaglutin said:


> Freedom Of Speech Bud. Even Pertaining To Illegal Activity.


Oh ok. I thought that was conspiracy


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

LMAO


See This  In The Upper Righthand Corner Of The Post?? Click It.


----------



## bigDAWG (May 25, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> See This  In The Upper Righthand Corner Of The Post?? Click It.


Lol. Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Take That Pussy!


----------



## aba (May 25, 2009)

No the FBI is keeping track on every member with more than 100 posts, I wish I knew cuz I got 
busted yesterday for that reason, im facing 20 to life.




jk


----------



## aladdin2685 (May 25, 2009)

my government does not mind legal activities.

keep it legal and you have no worries.


----------



## aladdin2685 (May 25, 2009)

keep it legal and you have no worries.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 26, 2009)

..........


----------



## Robo high (May 26, 2009)

I have 30 pounds of weed at my house and i sell crack to kids under 5 years old!

see im fine dont worry dude no worries


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 26, 2009)

Well, I Might Have 30 Pounds Of Weed....


Love The Avatar.


----------



## grow space (May 26, 2009)

i dont really give damn if somebody is tracking me-BUT ARE THEY,hey guys, are you tracking me as well???Yesterday my mother was trackin me!!And hey-look at Robo high avatar,it is indeed well mmmmmmm-sensual.


----------

